# share your bear stories/sightings



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

The Black Bear, Ursus Americanus, is one of my favorite speices that wander the woods. Im thinking about going camping this week, and would like to go somewhere that I will have a good chance at spotting some bears & taking some pictures. Last summer I was lucky to see the sow and cubs that visited SF canyon for a few weeks, and also saw a bear up near strawberry during the elk hunt. This summer so far has been a bust though. Any tips/pointers/locales would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

If your not wanting to travel a long ways, i would recommend Smith & morehouse or the Currant Creek areas. There are alot of bears in those areas & you can sometimes see them if your not afraid to hike. Other than that your best bet is the la-sals,bookcliffs or beaver area's. They are a ways away, but hold alot of bears.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Had a bear about tear down our tent while camped at potters pond. That was a few years ago. We have always seen quite a bit of bear sign in that area.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Have only seen one in the wild and that was two years ago close to the mouth of Fairview Canyon driving at night. **** near hit it, had to swerve to miss and in the process knocked over a water jug that leaked all over hunting supplies in the back of my Blazer. I didn't have the courage to pull over and fix the jug until I got up the road about a mile, something about a bear in the road and nighttime by yourself plays with your mind :lol:


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

We saw seven of them at in nine days at San Juan this year and one on Pahvant. The Pahvant one was a monster in the middle of the road just after dark, but it is only the second one spotted there in 45 years of hunting. Since bears are scarce there, it could be the same one that drug my friend's buck out of a tree and ate it a few years ago.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Your best bet on seeing any bears right now is to find the last berry bushes that are still producing in any area that you chose to go to. Once you have found them just hang out and listed for little branches snaping. You might think it is a squirel and it my be but you would be suprised just how many of them are bears. I learned this trick doing spot and stalk hunting bears in Idaho and I was amazed that what I thought was something small ended up being a bear. I have always seen my fair share in the wolf creak area. In fact I saw the biggest cinimon in this area taken the last week of the archery hunt. I also saw a sow and a cub and talked to the sheep hearders who told me that they have seen them everywhere this year and had killed two of them the week before I was hunting. There are bears every where the question is if you are willing to hike to them and play the wind right. -)O(-


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

The first bear I ever saw, was at Jackson Hole. My friends and I decided that we needed a little vacation, and off to the Hole we went. Long story short, we decided to take a sky tram up to the top, and it crossed underneath us. It was a cool sight, even if we weren't very close. This very same tram ride, us horny teenagers got to see a naked woman sunbathing! Ohhh yeah! :twisted: 

Will


----------

